# Winter Blues...



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

So, the days are chilly, the water is cold and the temptation to stay indoors rather than getting out on the water is at its strongest at this time of year.

In Sydney, the fish really seem to shut down and (as if it wasn't hard enough already) its difficult to catch anything, let alone a feed. Bream, flatties, whiting and kingfish have all seemingly stopped biting, and the ever elusive jewfish are too finicky to target effectively.

Theres limited access to snapper (unless you are prepared to head way ofshore and have marked spots on a GPS), and unless you luck onto some trevally or find a school of passing salmon or tailor, there is very little fish-wise to make yak fishing an attractive pastime at this time of year.

So, what motivates you to get out on the water over winter and what do you chase? Are your expectations lowered at this time of year?

Lets hear your thoughts and suggestions for how to maximise your fishing experience over the chiily months.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes i expected some sort of smart arse response from the cane toad munchers. And you didn't disappoint Lazy...

Now bugger off and let us southern states boys get on with our frosty discussion. :twisted:

And ps.. I haven't seen many fish caught by you lately either...So where are they all?? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate its so cold up here in the Northern Rivers I havent gone out all week. The freezing and strong westerlies are coming off the snow. Its sunny and water temp 21-22, crystal clear , 1.5m swell and birds everywhere though. I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and go this arvo when the forecast wind drops. Its been way to strong all week.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rubbish Dave. Snapper and trevally are coming on and some kings are still hanging around. Kings are becoming a year round proposition as stocks recover. Remember, its only a couple of weeks since I got my pb snapper in a pre-work hit-and-run session. No need to go far. Any of the shoals in Bate Bay should hold good fish. WCI and surrounds (think SE of the island) are definite targets. And my local of course (but I don't want to encourage anyone).

For mine, we are just coming into the most productive time of year for catching fish for the table in Sydney.

Taking this weekend off chasing snapper for the hairtail folly but will definitely be back at it next weekend


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The only thing that stops me going out is the wind. 
Thanks to thermals you can go fishing any time of the year.



> So, what motivates you to get out on the water over winter and what do you chase? Are your expectations lowered at this time of year?


My motivation this winter was to upgrade my PB on Gummy Shark (which I did from 97cm to 1.1mt :lol: ) now looking to get that 10kg+ Gummy :twisted: Winter time you generally get less Gummies but you see bigger ones so expectations are high


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I had the same problem, the fish in the ocean were getting harder and harder to hook.

Solution: Went back and fished the Glenelg River.

No problems catching fish in this river.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I found that the arrival of a Stealth BFS was all it took to motivate me to brave the cold water :lol:. I'll be targetting Salmon over winter (If I ever find them). Once I set up an anchor trolley I might go pick up some whiting for a feed, they're pretty thick now, or so I'm told.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

no one likes a bragger - mcbigg???

and no Im not jealous, jewfish taste lousy, they don't fight, and they are just in plague proportios which makwes catching them seem hardly worthwhile, now toad fish, they are a fish worth chasing ;-)


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

There is always something different during the cooler months,first for me last weekend from Jibon Pt, was a variegated lizardfish.Even hobbits have options.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT3LimIAACHfgAAQUIWAAgIQVAo/7/+wMADCoin6EIyZTyg0xqMmh6gip+01NFHqekyNMJoBgMGmjTTCYmTAQNMZIy1SpetuDCC2lZL6Fb7zcQZ7JCa3Xh7Ccr3ecouV5JucV8tp2u69ghLky7YfAWf6yfs6PzNWZw+oBpUYFVbsDkI95jIth7nLG+z+kbCickXCe/gyvLGk1FgAiHo9UpvzMSbBdXGge8C+xUYlFVSYIzJjBisJhZHjOBP6O4hKmhJgcN9TnMfAbXnJTOPHNkubS2mUFfGYkAuvKCGSBn0PCfbpjsnEZRnsMlrpUXom4u5IpwoSB7lxTEA=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

shiznic said:


> There is always something different during the cooler months,first for me last weekend from Jibon Pt, was a variegated lizardfish.Even hobbits have options.


Variegated lizardfish? Sergeant baker more like it. Not to worry, it means you were fishing in the right place to get something nicer


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I love getting out there in winter, and appropriately dressed it's comfortably do-able, in Sydney at least. Kathmandu have a 3 for 1 sale on thermals on now. The crisp winter mornings are spectacular, and Cowan Creek by night is surreal.

There are still fish in winter for us Sydney folk, but the action does slow down - still worth a crack I reckon. Who's coming Sunday?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

For Sydneysiders lets not forget the humble blackfish aka luderick during the winter months - one of the fiestiest fish out there - they pull damn hard and you may only land 2 out of 5 bites.... but worth giving ago - and most rocky areas with a bit of a wash can produce them !!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Lets sooo how shallow lagoon GT's like a well presented Towadi on 4lb


very nice MR gates now that would be a fight :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still catching bream, flatties and whiting up here Davey, gotta slow things down and be very patient with the bite, what feels like a tiddler has been turning into decent fish.

Cheers dave


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

MrFaulty said:


> no one likes a bragger - mcbigg???
> 
> and no Im not jealous, jewfish taste lousy, they don't fight, and they are just in plague proportios which makwes catching them seem hardly worthwhile, now toad fish, they are a fish worth chasing ;-)


A toad fish. What I wouldn't give for a toad fish!


----------



## M477viking (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha you should all just make your way up to Queensland. I have only had my kayak one week, and since the weather cleared up, have been out twice. First day i caught a variety of flatties biggest making 67cm . Today i went out and caught a few more biggest making 62cm :lol: . I feel sorry for all you southerners


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm planning on Dave 73 - come in Dave 73 to get his habana in the south pacific on the go - so when these cold windswept days are kicking in the likes of us can say - F*CK THIS FOR A LAUGH !!!! I"M GOING OVER TO DAVES SHACK AND CATCH MAHI MAHI ALL DAY AND DRINK COCKTAILS ALL EVENING WITH A GENTLE STRUM OF A UKELE SOUND WAFTING ACROSS A SUNKISSED HORIZON !!!!! aghhhhhhhhhh.... I'm packing my 100lb leader as we speak......

Hurry up dave

Come in Dave 73 - please come in

Come in Dave 73 - please come in

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

You guys are funny,

Even the Redfin shutdown here... Stupid ferals ( Fish that is, lol )

I have to drive 200km each way and fish in -5 degree conditions with even higher wind chill just to lose a Trout...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dont you whinge to me Derek after that "little " red thing you caught last weekend , your complaining rights are all used up for the year :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Davey,

No need to head north, big fella. Plenty of fish about and you're oh so close to the action, too. There's nearly always tailor at the HWO right on dawn and then it's worth while flicking Mojo's about for kings, too. If nothing happens after 20 minutes, head out towards the 'Sticks' and flick SP's at 'em and your sure to pick up a trevally or two as well as a few bream.

The other side of the bay has trevally and salmon hunting over the flats and the Cooks or the Georges River have some real thumper winter bluenose bream around at the moment, as well as whiting. But I must say, for consistent results, it's gotta be early morning or late afternoon to get amonst them.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I have a reasonable excuse (apart from being an old sook) , its not my birthday for another 4 weeks so I'm waiting to get my new ready "mojo" loaded Shimano Sustain reel and maybe even a new rod. And by then the worst of the cold might be over.
:lol: :lol: ;-) ;-)

Swampy


----------



## Hoth2o (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm sure you guys are going to take a moment of pause and give me the sympathy I so deserve. I was paddling in 36.6C degree heat yesterday. :twisted: (If I did the calculation right it was 98F)


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

The water temp was 11 this arvo when i went out


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Hoth20,
Glad to see you got your craft,  looks good too. I paddled mine yesterday offshore in something between 30-40 F with a howling wind behind me it was probably about our coldest for the year , it all gets warmer from here on in.
Cheers
Pam


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

A great opportunity to take my new 4wt fly rod out for a wade up 1.5km of local river perfecting my bass popper fly casting without the distraction of any pesky fish disrupting my concentration, now I'm ready for September!

Oh and I now know I can fit the little Yak down that piece of lovely water!


----------

